# Please help, did I receive a defective lens? 40mm f/2.8



## tdwprocksxd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, I just got my lens from Amazon yesterday, and everything is working good except it makes this really weird noise when I focus manually on MF mode, it's even louder than the AF sound which I find strange... Is this normal? 

It sounds something like this: Manual Focus Noise from Canon 40mm F/2.8 Pancake STM lens on T4i 650D



Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Bluemeanie54 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Please help, did I receive a defective lens?*

I have had the same lens now for a couple of months, and i have had no problem with noise when you focus with that lens, i would say it is defective... it's suppose to be a very quiet lens. just me...i would send it back.


----------



## tdwprocksxd (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Please help, did I receive a defective lens?*



Bluemeanie54 said:


> I have had the same lens now for a couple of months, and i have had no problem with noise when you focus with that lens, i would say it is defective... it's suppose to be a very quiet lens. just me...i would send it back.


The AF on mine is pretty silent but the MF isn't....


----------



## ReedZ (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

I think you need to upgrade the lens firmware.

http://www.photographybay.com/2012/08/21/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-lens-firmware-update-ver-1-2-0/

Regards


----------



## tdwprocksxd (Dec 30, 2012)

ReedZ said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you need to upgrade the lens firmware.
> 
> ...


I have a 60D...


----------



## ecka (Dec 30, 2012)

My copy (on 5D2) sounds just like this one
Canon 40mm f2.8 STM Lens (HD) Review - DSLR FILM NOOB
EDIT: I'm sorry, time code didn't work, it is at 3m 45sec.

It is completely quiet if I turn the focusing ring reeeaaally slow, faster MF makes more noise.


----------



## ReedZ (Dec 30, 2012)

tdwprocksxd said:


> ReedZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



I think you need to go to Canon Authorised service center to upgrade the firmware if you dont have 5D3.

Regards


----------



## tdwprocksxd (Dec 30, 2012)

ecka said:


> My copy (on 5D2) sounds just like this one
> Canon 40mm f2.8 STM Lens (HD) Review - DSLR FILM NOOB
> EDIT: I'm sorry, time code didn't work, it is at 3m 45sec.
> 
> It is completely quiet if I turn the focusing ring reeeaaally slow, faster MF makes more noise.


That video only shows the AF sound though. 

And mine is silent too when I MF slowly... 

So I guess the MF noise is normal? If so then I don't know if I want to keep this lens...


----------



## matukas (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds same like mine in MF mode, when rapidly scrolling focus. Think that it's normal to this lens.


----------



## tdwprocksxd (Dec 30, 2012)

ReedZ said:


> tdwprocksxd said:
> 
> 
> > ReedZ said:
> ...


Thank you anyways!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2012)

All the stock of lenses had the firmware upgraded several months ago, a new one will not have the firmware issue.
The lens is a focus by wire, so even in manual mode, the stepper motor will opperate as it focuses the lens.

If you have very good hearing, it might sound bad, or, it might be defective. Return it to Amazon for another.


----------



## candyman (Dec 30, 2012)

ReedZ said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you need to upgrade the lens firmware.
> 
> ...




By Canon Website:
_Firmware Version 1.2.0 addresses the following phenomenon. 1. If pressure is applied to the lens barrel while the lens is mounted to the camera (pressure can be applied even while attaching the lens cap or while carrying the camera with the lens attached in a bag), the autofocusing function of the lens may stop working._
]So, it does not fix the sound you may experience  :-\


----------



## ecka (Dec 30, 2012)

tdwprocksxd said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > My copy (on 5D2) sounds just like this one
> ...



Well, it may be too loud for videos when using the built-in mic in auto mode (which turns up the volume when adapting to low ambient noise). I don't find it to be a problem when there are people talking around.


----------



## RMC33 (Dec 30, 2012)

tdwprocksxd said:


> Hi, I just got my lens from Amazon yesterday, and everything is working good except it makes this really weird noise when I focus manually on MF mode, it's even louder than the AF sound which I find strange... Is this normal?
> 
> It sounds something like this: Manual Focus Noise from Canon 40mm F/2.8 Pancake STM lens on T4i 650D
> 
> ...



Hello, 

I have the same lens. The sound you are hearing is the stepper motor. It move in incremental "steps" (I THINK this is a 60 steps to one full rotation of the armature) which is what you see on most hand held video cameras. It is a normal sound and is not anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## roka (Dec 31, 2012)

I noticed the same behavior when i bought mine to compliment a 6D kit. 
AF is fine, slooow MF turns are quiet, but relatively rapid MF turns make a weak groan or zipper(ing) like sound. 

The shop opened four packed one's as they had not noticed it (possibly due to higher ambient sound levels there). 
They all sounded the same. They were going to test other (EF-S kit ??) lenses with the similar STM system.

As a post above mentions, it is probably a characteristic of the (40's and probably other lenses with this) STM implementation.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 31, 2012)

I just got mine out and tested it. Here is what happens. Under autofocus it makes noise when the camera does it. It makes no noise when I move it myself. Under manual focus, it makes the same noise as if it was under autofocus and the camera was moving it. So, YES it does make noise in manual mode and it is quite loud. I am using it on a 5dIII with the updated firmware.


----------

